

Is the tech bubble real? Technology/Industrial ratio at all time low. - yummyfajitas
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/07/22/chart-of-the-day-techs-vs-industrials/

======
chalst
Note that P/E ratios are sensitive to leverage (e.g., share buy backs create
higher P/E ratios without altering fundamental profitability by increasing
leverage), so the trend towards low leverage among the largest tech companies
could explain some of this.

